# Dating Bear Recurve



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I have a Beart Kodiak 60" 45#. Number on the side is KT83064. How do I determine what year it was made. It is that stained green color.


----------



## parole (Jul 20, 2005)

Probly early 70s in 1970 they started with a "K" in front of the serial #


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

tracker -

You didn't mention which Kodiak. Super K, K Hunter, K Magnum??? The dyed risers came out in the late 70's. Early 70's risers, used more "natural" colored woods. Sorry, can't help ya with the serial #'s, never followed them that closely.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

It is a Kodiak Hunter


----------



## don s (Mar 7, 2003)

serial number starting with "k" is the 70s


----------



## 4grubby (Jan 18, 2003)

*Bear recurve age*

:wink: This site has all the info you need to date your bow.

http://www.stickbow.com/stickbow/Collector/beararchery/


----------

